

Music recommendation by real people on Songza - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2010/01/06/for-music-lovers-curated-setlists-for-free-online/

======
jrwoodruff
I've just spent the last 5 hours use Songza's new 'curated' setlists and have
to say I absolutely love them. I'm a huge Pandora fan, but this is a great
source of not only similar music, but often culturally significant music.
Short writeups for each song tell a tale about the people behind the song and
the music itself. Really great stuff.

